# Has The Concept Of Feminity Changed?



## Mariposa Electrique (Dec 15, 2017)

When autogynephiles say, "I have the mind and soul of a woman" I just don't understand it. When traps say, "I want to be a woman, it seems odd, but I can understand it a bit better because it seems like the ramifications of both inept biology and a society that is not well equipped to deal with men who are too effeminate. What I don't understand is how people can encourage autogyenphiles who are not femine and cheer on people like Blair White who seem to be gay men with tits. Don't get me wrong, there are some trannies who can do a good job at capturing the feminine principle, but most (M2F) both autogynephile and trap just don't read as real women. 
When I take myself out of the situation and think, "woman", I think of your average woman who could be straight, gay, black, white, whore, non-whore, but I don't Blair White or Riley J. Dennis. 
Autogynophiles are just too masculine in comportment while traps seem like gay men. 
Even butch lesbians (non-bull dyke) still have some remnants of true feminity. 


Spoiler: Some Examples














The common link that (most not all) autogynephiles and fem-trans have is that they all believe that feminity is about looking like an oversexualized whore who exaggerates hand gestures and speech. I know there are some women who may be a bit flamboyant, but trannies take it to a cartoonishly grotesque level. 

I personally adhere to the definitions set forth by psychoanalyst Carl G.  Jung when he describes masculine and feminine energy. He described feminine energy being passive and receptive while masculine is direct, extroverted, and penetrating. I want to reiterate that I am not talking about all transpeople, but when you really think about feminity, most M2Fs, even the ones that like men seem as if they're trying to portray feminity through the lens of masculinity
Does anyone else see this or is just me?
Why has society been driven to a point where if your male child is gay, he has to be as a gay as possible by wearing heels, putting on make-up, or stealing mummie's birth control pills? Why do people think that Blair White's effeminate portrayal of a cis female is actually feminine?

So I also want to know what other's concepts feminity are. 
Also, why do you think that society has fallen under the spell of pseudo-feminine worship?


----------



## escapegoat (Dec 15, 2017)

So you have noticed that troons never want to be Linda from Accounting.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Dec 15, 2017)

I think quite a number are far too obsessed with "identity politics" such as gender issues these days.


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Dec 15, 2017)

The short answer is that normal women don't feel the need to prove something they're already comfortable with. Trans MtFs shoot for the absolute maximum due to their masculinity hoping they'll land somewhere in the middle and seem "normal." It uh, never works...


----------



## escapegoat (Dec 15, 2017)

Against my better judgement, I am going to take you up on this.



> When autogynephiles say, "I have the mind and soul of a woman"



No one ever stops to think what that even actually _means_. WTF is the "soul" of a woman? What is a womanish mind? They're never all, "I feel naturally better at multitasking!"

It's always about a longing to _feel pretty_, which is to say, they want to engage in _ritualistic _grooming so they can be sexually desired the way that they think women experience being sexually desired. 

They don't want to be any old woman, and they don't "feel" like women.  They have conflated "woman" as a concept, with the stuff that makes women overtly sexy and sexual. The "woman" they want to be is a _simulation _of a woman.  The woman in the ad. The woman in the porn. The forever 21 year old hot chick.  I would argue that _most _noticeably narcissistic men are actually _somewhere _on that spectrum--they are mixing up "woman" with "image of a hot chick."  Robert DiNiro did an interview once, where he was stunned to find out that Tootsie was as hot as he was getting, and he describes his hurt feels about it. This is why you get shit like Jenner talking about how the hardest part of "being a woman" is picking out dresses and stuff. This is why the old troons on Twitter talk about "mourning" the beeeeeautful hot chick they could have been, if they'd transitioned earlier. A fetish, technically, is taking your sexual energy and directing it at a non-procreative object--feet, cartoon ponies, whatever. The _trappings _of femininity are the object they are fetishistic about--not the actual _being _a woman thing.



Mariposa Electrique said:


> Also, why do you think that society has fallen under the spell of pseudo-feminine worship?



Porn.

You say that these folks are basically "gay men with tits." Picture in your mind the uh... standard model porn actress. She's really made up, wearing heels, exaggeratedly interested in acting sexy, skinny, with really big fake boobs, you are never going to impregnate her, and she wants to fuck like a man--frequently, enthusiastically, with a lot of people, and as filthily as possible. Who does that sound like?


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Dec 15, 2017)

They just want to be womanface.


----------



## VoidMachine (Dec 15, 2017)

I'm no actual psychologist but I've got some armchair theories on this subject. I think the subject of obsessions in people isn't as well understood as we'd like it to be. 
A lot of these people seem to have an absolute obsession with femininity. Some of it may be just misguided autistic people who feel like they have to overdo it to fit in but I'm not convinced that's all of the problem. 

Personally I wonder if some of these people aren't incels who got so infuriated by the fact they couldn't get any that they became absolutely obsessed with women and being "womanly". I wonder if that didn't just utterly fuck them in the head somehow, more then they probably already were anyway. Brain chemistry is weird and still a little mysterious.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Dec 15, 2017)

And also a lot of them are cis tumblrites who happen to be obsessed with their own femininity, which is just creepy.


----------



## Corrugated Daffodils (Dec 15, 2017)

Why can't people just say "I enjoy womanly things." I enjoy looking and flowers does that mean I have to troon out? Of course not but a lot of trans groups keep calling me an "egg" despite how confident I am in my gender.

Why do these fucks push this life changing and costly stuff on people it won't help in any way is my question.


----------



## VoidMachine (Dec 15, 2017)

Corrugated Daffodils said:


> Why can't people just say "I enjoy womanly things." I enjoy looking and flowers does that mean I have to troon out? Of course not but a lot of trans groups keep calling me an "egg" despite how confident I am in my gender.
> 
> Why do these fucks push this life changing and costly stuff on people it won't help in any way is my question.


The long and short of it is "misery loves company" I suppose. They're all ultimately miserable with the way they're living but don't actually want to admit it or take the scary leap and actually change their lives for the better. Similar to drug addicts who try to hang out with other addicts or get others addicted.


----------



## Coconut Gun (Dec 15, 2017)

escapegoat said:


> So you have noticed that troons never want to be Linda from Accounting.


On a similar note, I know plenty of women who wear jeans and a shirt and have short hair, but I have not seen a single tranny who dresses like this.


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (Dec 15, 2017)

lotsa gender essentialism itt


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Dec 15, 2017)

Philosophy Nong said:


> lotsa gender essentialism itt


It's inevitable.


----------



## Crunchy Leaf (Dec 15, 2017)

Corrugated Daffodils said:


> Why can't people just say "I enjoy womanly things." I enjoy looking and flowers does that mean I have to troon out? Of course not but a lot of trans groups keep calling me an "egg" despite how confident I am in my gender.
> 
> Why do these fucks push this life changing and costly stuff on people it won't help in any way is my question.


because they're miserable and they want you to be miserable too 

and autogynephile and autistic type transsexuals hate gay men bc you get laid and they don't 
not to creep on your profile page


----------



## Jaimas (Dec 15, 2017)

Corrugated Daffodils said:


> Why can't people just say "I enjoy womanly things." I enjoy looking and flowers does that mean I have to troon out? Of course not but a lot of trans groups keep calling me an "egg" despite how confident I am in my gender.
> 
> Why do these fucks push this life changing and costly stuff on people it won't help in any way is my question.



Simple: They want their sexual deviancy and complete bullshit personal worldview normalized. 

Look how many of the troons we cover are jobless failures, perpetually miserable, and anxious to blame everyone but themselves for their failures. Now look how many of them try to argue that their fuck-ups aren't at all their fault and if you filthy normies would stop shaming them, everything would be peachy.


----------



## Yellow Shirt Guy (Dec 16, 2017)

Feminity is about having sex without consequences, having kids when you can't really afford to and abortion on demand.


----------



## NIGGO KILLA (Dec 16, 2017)

it has

we are in the age of thicc


----------



## Johnny Bravo (Dec 16, 2017)

Yellow Shirt Guy said:


> Feminity is about having sex without consequences, having kids when you can't really afford to and abortion on demand.



It's about getting blood stains where nobody ever wants to see blood stains. It's about pushing a living being out of your sex organ and shitting yourself in the process. It's about having tit pain for no discernible reason.


----------



## Bum Driller (Dec 17, 2017)

Coconut Gun said:


> On a similar note, I know plenty of women who wear jeans and a shirt and have short hair, but I have not seen a single tranny who dresses like this.



I have, actually. But all of these people are of an older generation of transsexuals, to whom the idea of being in a wrong gender wasn't a trendy fad, like it seems to be for most troons these days. Apart from that and the points brought up already in this thread(oversexualization, obsession and being former incels) I would like to add, that it seems that for many of these gendertrender dudes who choose to go MtF it's really just about cold-blooded opportunism. They are guys who can't or won't compete with other guys in the social world of men, and they see that women can still get a free ride through life.


----------



## The Lizard Queen (Dec 18, 2017)

I've done counseling for transgendered individuals, and could speak at length on this topic. Suffice it to say that the FtMs and MtFs that are actually normal people who feel trapped in the wrong gender are pretty much invisible in society. They don't act out, they don't go online and do fetish stuff, they don't publically march or demand free money. If anything, they're embarrassed by their condition. They just want to be _Normal_. 

I tend to think that the "real" transgendered population act much like a lot of people who have to live with debilitating conditions. Some people who were born without an arm or a leg just may just want to live their life as best they can, and they don't want pity. They don't like to bring it up, and are usually embarrassed if it is.  They don't want special treatment. They just want to live. There are plenty of transgenders who are like that, but you'll never see them online. That's just for the attention whores and autists.


----------



## Jaimas (Dec 18, 2017)

The Lizard Queen said:


> I've done counseling for transgendered individuals, and could speak at length on this topic. Suffice it to say that the FtMs and MtFs that are actually normal people who feel trapped in the wrong gender are pretty much invisible in society. They don't act out, they don't go online and do fetish stuff, they don't publically march or demand free money. If anything, they're embarrassed by their condition. They just want to be _Normal_.
> 
> I tend to think that the "real" transgendered population act much like a lot of people who have to live with debilitating conditions. Some people who were born without an arm or a leg just may just want to live their life as best they can, and they don't want pity. They don't like to bring it up, and are usually embarrassed if it is.  They don't want special treatment. They just want to live. There are plenty of transgenders who are like that, but you'll never see them online. That's just for the attention whores and autists.



I remember some time ago, I started looking over some statistics. I think it was around the time we were defanging Vade.

Prior to the rise of the troons, the only legit transpeople I'd run into were the ones with honest-to-god dysphoria diagnoses. Your average person could and did go through their entire lives without meeting one, and if you did, odds are good you'd never expect that they were trans. The thing is: These people constituted an incredibly small minority. Such a small minority that if all of them arrived on Social Media together at one time they'd be less able to leverage their voice than the usual psychopathic troon ideologues we mock on this very website.

Troons outnumber the real trannies hundreds of times over. It's crazy. They've effectively eviscerated any hope of legitimate transgendered rights activism for a generation or more.


----------



## escapegoat (Dec 18, 2017)

Oh, I don't doubt that there are some people who've got some hormonal thing happening, or a condition where their brains are just a tiny bit off in mapping their body parts. Weird things happen. I also feel for genetically intersexed people who are lumped in with super annoying people.


----------



## Mrs Paul (Dec 18, 2017)

Even the trans activists I've talked to are just asking for the same rights as everyone else, and NOT to be treated like shit.  I think it's just like most shit:  the media always exposes the worst examples, because it's more entertaining.  (Who are the lolcows -- your fifty-year-old trans woman neighbor who works as an accountant and spends her weekends playing tennis, or one of the Rat Kings?)


----------



## escapegoat (Dec 18, 2017)

Mrs Paul said:


> Even the trans activists I've talked to are just asking for the same rights as everyone else, and NOT to be treated like shit.



Unfortunately, that means shit like "I'm a real woman, therefore, though I may be a sex offender who attacked women repeatedly, I should go to a women's prison for my sentence, and any one who complains is a bigot who treats me like shit."


----------



## Bum Driller (Dec 20, 2017)

What intrigues me is why specifically troons have become such a fad in this age? Is it because this trend coincidently happened simultaneously with the massive expansion of internet user-base and the rise of social media?


----------



## Jaimas (Dec 20, 2017)

Bum Driller said:


> What intrigues me is why specifically troons have become such a fad in this age? Is it because this trend coincidently happened simultaneously with the massive expansion of internet user-base and the rise of social media?



Social Media, a generation of kids raised to hate normalcy by insane communists, and this fucking thing.


----------



## Real Mayun (Dec 22, 2017)

For the msot part, masculinity and femininity are vague concepts.  They really refer to a wide variety of personality traits that vary from person to person.  A British documentary show showed that almost every mental trait associated with men and women has plenty of exceptions.  Men and women can be introverted or extroverted.

But there is one exception: childcare.  Five men and five women were asked to change diapers.  Every man (except one) found it gross, but all the women (even the engineer) didn't mind.  This could be why MTFs still think that period blood is gross, and why many FTMs get pregnant despite crippling dysphoria.  

And when MTFs adopt babies, they handle them like fathers do.  They never have that look on their face that a mother would.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Dec 23, 2017)

Real Mayun said:


> A British documentary show showed that almost every mental trait associated with men and women has plenty of exceptions. Men and women can be introverted or extroverted.


I completely agree with that and Jung believed that the psyche is essentially androgynous (mixture of both male and female), but he also believed that actual women, through biology and socialization, identify and express feminity more naturally than men who tend to push it away to the subconscious where it is more likely to be manifested in pathology (autogynephilia, MRAs, effeminate campy behavior).
The outward expression of feminity is slightly different from culture to culture, but there are some commonalities like bonding, introspection, and attentiveness, responsiveness.
It really proves my point, feminity is not about shopping, high heels, and weird hand gestures. It's essentially mammalian in nature.


----------



## Somsnosa (Dec 27, 2017)

NIGGO KILLA said:


> we are in the age of thicc


this is just a meme but it is quite interesting that the image of the fertile woman is coming back


----------



## Kyria the Great (Dec 28, 2017)

They only reason that this concept has changed is because the newest generation of jackasses are so obsessed with subverting everything simply because their teacher or professor told them so. They have no rational thought or even no clear vision, just the fact the key to the future is abandoning motherhood .


----------

